# Almost Robbed on the Beach



## waltmeda

This happened about a year ago but I wanted to see if anyone has had a similar situation or does this stuff just happen to me?

I went fishing at Sargent by myself for the weekend. I have been doing this since 2003 with no problems. I got to the beach on a Friday after work and fished all night and barely had any sleep. Saturday afternoon around 2pm the fishing was slow and the heat was getting to me so I decided to sit in the Jeep in the A/C. After about ten minutes in the A/C I decided to take another nap so I would be refreshed for Saturday night fishing. I dozed off. The next thing I know I am waking and something doesn't feel right. I sit up in my seat and notice that a truck has pulled up to my Jeep. The trucks front bumper was about 6 inches away from my driverâ€™s side door so I couldn't open it. I opened it anyway and slammed my door into his bumper. I was still a little groggy and I couldn't understand why he was parked so close. When my door hit the bumper the driver looked at me. I spoke out loud â€œWhat the F***?â€ I then reached into my console to get a cigarette. I have no idea why I decided to get a cigarette when I should have been more concerned about what was happening. Although, it was probably a good thing that I did because I think they may have thought I was reaching for a gun. As I was reaching for my cigarettes I heard the driver say something and then I realized he was not alone. I looked to my passenger side and there was a guy that was walking around toward the passenger door. When the driver said something the guy turned and ran back to the truck. They backed away from my Jeep and took off pretty quickly. 

I really didn't realize what was going on until it was over. As I said, I was still groggy from just waking up. To this day, I wonder if they were planning on taking my gear or if they were planning on taking my wallet. They effectively had me pinned inside my Jeep. I am glad that I didn't find out.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Darn man glad you were ok, get a big loud dog keep him a lil hungry and fish with him.I jusy don't know anymore.


----------



## justletmein

The spooky part about that is the way they setup it gives me the idea they've got a good bit if experience doing that. Glad you got out OK. Just goes to show you the power of citizens being armed in this state, even protects the ones who are only armed with cigarettes.


----------



## JFolm

Glad you are okay. Please consider carrying a firearm!


----------



## Paul Marx

Since the truck was running throw it in reverse , back up , and come out guns a blazing .


----------



## Texas Irie

justletmein said:


> The spooky part about that is the way they setup it gives me the idea they've got a good bit if experience doing that. Glad you got out OK. Just goes to show you the power of citizens being armed in this state, even protects the ones who are only armed with cigarettes.


 Yes. Definitely. CHL


----------



## colbyntx

I wish you could have shot them both! I like to clean trash off the beach plus you could have had lots of shark bait


----------



## Bankin' On It

I wouldn't do an overnight stay on the beach without a gun these days. Too much meanness. Glad it turned out good. I hope you tattooed their door.


----------



## HuntinforTail

Its sad that we have to worry about things like this while fishing, but its true. I'm glad you made it out with your life and all your stuff.

We were doing an overnight sharkin trip last summer. Had about $2,000 worth of rods out and multiple thousands of dollars worth of other gear. The sun set and we got to drinkin like we usually do. Nothin too out of control, but enough to loosin up. All of a sudden there are 3 men walking into our camp (2 hispanic, 1 black, not that it really matters, just painting the picture) with flashlights pointed directly in our eyes and looking around at all our gear with their flashlights while they creepily made small talk. They caught us completely off guard and left us completely vulnerable. 

Turns out it was just some awkward dudes with no social skills at all. They had read some of my reports on here and wanted to come check out my setup and ask questions about shark fishing. If I would have had a gun on my I would have for sure drawn on them. Sorry for the anti-climactic story, BUT it does have a lesson!

The lesson I learned that day is a CHL won't help if you can't use it. The fact I was drinking that evening would exclude me from legally carrying my gun. I no longer drink at night on the beach unless someone else is the sober "guard". 

The second thing I learned is the gun won't do you any good in the console. We had no idea these guys were even in the area until they were right on top of us. If I did have a gun and it was anywhere besides my hip it would have done me no good at all. 

Now, as the sun sets, I change into dry clothes and keep my pistol on my waist. No drinkin for me. I make a conscious effort to notice all cars and people in the area. If we catch a shark and I need to help land and dehook it, I temporarily take my gun off so it doesn't get wet. 

When I want to walk into someone elses camp, especially at night, I make sure they know I'm there well ahead of time. I keep my hands in plain sight and I state my purpose right away. Any of you shubees that read peoples reports on here and want to say hi should make sure you follow the same rules LOL.


----------



## donkeyman

I know several who have had close calls I always carry my pistol on the beach at night , I would not go there alone If I was going to sleep its a shame but there people in this world with bad intentions


----------



## Blueshoes

we talk about that alot. With the surf being so loud, and it being so dark behind you, anybody could just come up and have the upper hand in about 2 seconds. Only about 1/3 trips do we actually bring a firearm. None of us have our CHL so no matter what the law is, i would rather not get caught with a firearm in our possession on the beach. Kind of a risk you take either way. Probably one of my biggest worries isnt somebody coming into our camp, but because we spread our rods out on the beach and dont have a shark rack, our reels are exposed in the dark with us checking on them periodically.


----------



## fultonswimmer

I have a submachine gun attached to all my fishing rod holders. If anyone walks up on me I just grab the rod holder and they take off. Of course no one will fish with me anymore but hey.....this is Texas: First in executions; last in education!
Actually.....I rarely even have my gun handy. Never had a problem in all these years fishing Corpus, Port A or Quintana/Freeport/Surfside. Then again I am not a paranoid, red-necked Bubba!!!


----------



## waltmeda

I had another incident about a month ago on the same beach. My wife and I were meeting a group of people there but we got there first. The moon wasn't out and it was very dark. As I was getting my rods ready I noticed a figure standing about 50 yards from us. He wasn't carrying a flashlight or moving toward us. He was just standing there. I told my wife to get into the Jeep and I took out my flashlight and shined it on him. He turned and walked away. About fifteen minutes he was back again standing in a different spot. This happened two more times before the rest of our group showed up. I was definitely spooked. 

I am not sure who he was or what he wanted. He never did come over. I have no problem with people visiting me when I am fishing but there are unwritten rules. Donâ€™t approach my camp in the complete darkness. If you need to approach me at night it better be in a vehicle or at least carry a flashlight and let me know you are coming somehow.


----------



## HuntinforTail

fultonswimmer said:


> I have a submachine gun attached to all my fishing rod holders. If anyone walks up on me I just grab the rod holder and they take off. Of course no one will fish with me anymore but hey.....this is Texas: First in executions; last in education!
> Actually.....I rarely even have my gun handy. Never had a problem in all these years fishing Corpus, Port A or Quintana/Freeport/Surfside. Then again I am not a paranoid, red-necked Bubba!!!


Call it being a "paranoid, red-necked Bubba" if you like. I'm not going to die on some fishing trip (or anywhere else for that matter) and leave my wife husbandless and my daughter fatherless because I didn't take steps to protect myself.


----------



## cwc

I'm in Sargent every days off usually there for 2 weeks at a time. Never really had any problems on the beach except for idiots driving like a nut case and tearing up the beach. But I know others have had issues with folks. Be careful out there Sargent is a long way from bigger town. 
I did manage to catch a person breaking into the bait shop across the ICW from my place.
If your down there sometime and if I'm there and need something give me a holler.


----------



## 4_Leaf_Clover

Ive been creeped out the last two times I have been to Sargent (Last Friday, and this past Monday) I think mine has more to do with being female, and fishing alone... not very smart on my end as I now know.​
Last Friday I started out at the beach before the sun came up with my brother in law and his gf. They left about noon but I continued to fish until about 3. I left because I noticed a guy in a turquoise truck hanging around. He kept driving by where I was fishing, very slowly and would park a few yards down from me. He would sit a while then drive by again very slowly and park a few yards from me on the oppositie side. He did this SEVERAL times and at one point he even stopped at my truck and sat for a couple of minutes before driving off again. I waited until he parked on the opposite side of the direction that I needed to drive to leave, then quickly walked back up to the beach (I was out in the surf) loaded my gear up and left with my eyes in the rear view mirror the whole way.​
On Monday evening my husband and I went back to Sargent. We unloaded our stuff and I was heading into the surf to try and catch some bait with the cast net when my husband said he was going to run over to the bathrooms real quick (we were parked within walking distance to the bathrooms that are located at the boat ramp.) He was gone less than five minutes when I turned around and found an older man standing within feet from our truck. No vehicle in sight. When I turned around he yelled something out to me but I couldnt make out what he said so I turned around and kept catching bait. I turned around every few seconds to make sure he wasnt stealing our gear but he was still just standing there watching me. Luckily my eyes darted to the bathroom and I saw my husband walking back. The guy mustve seen me look because he turned around and saw my husband too...at that point he started to walk off but my husband stopped him and asked if he could help him. The guy just said that he was from Houston and had been there all day watching people fish. My husband watched him walk off and turns out he was parked over near the boat ramp. We left after dark and his truck was still there when we left...​


----------



## cwc

Do you go there often 4 leaf. I have seen several women on the beach fishing alone. Y'all be careful down there.


----------



## monkeyman1

fultonswimmer said:


> I have a submachine gun attached to all my fishing rod holders. If anyone walks up on me I just grab the rod holder and they take off. Of course no one will fish with me anymore but hey.....this is Texas: First in executions; last in education!
> Actually.....I rarely even have my gun handy. Never had a problem in all these years fishing Corpus, Port A or Quintana/Freeport/Surfside. Then again I am not a paranoid, red-necked Bubba!!!


Why even have a gun? Everybody knows that only a "parnoid, red-necked Bubba" would keep a gun handy. :/


----------



## 4_Leaf_Clover

cwc said:


> Do you go there often 4 leaf. I have seen several women on the beach fishing alone. Y'all be careful down there.


I rarely EVER go down there alone... I was off on Friday for my birthday and hubby had to work so I met my brother in law down there. I didnt realize him and his gf were going to leave so early and I still wanted to fish so I stayed down there a while after they left. I parked where there were people within eye shot but that didnt stop that creeper.

As far as Monday, I didnt go alone, but all it took was for hubby to disappear to the bathroom for a few minutes before a creeper showed up.

Ive headed down with my little sister before to fish while she played in the sand but dont think that'll be happening anymore...shes only 9. (Yes, I have a sister that young! :spineyes: )

Glad someone started this thread...so that we can all be more aware.


----------



## majekman

*sargent*

That's why we moved from Sargent. to much stealing and break-in work hard for what we own. had some close calls while we lived there.


----------



## Lone-Star

fultonswimmer said:


> Never had a problem in all these years fishing Corpus, Port A or Quintana/Freeport/Surfside. Then again I am not a paranoid, red-necked Bubba!!!


I guess you havent been to Corpus much lately. We had a girl get her head bashed in, several people run over and killed by drunks, and multiple robberies, all in the last year. Leave your gear unattended for a second to take a duece behind the dunes and it will get stolen, even on PINS.

No drinking in my camp and my light setup faces out from the camp so we sit in the dark with our surroundings lit up so the vunnables cant see us.

Never had to do any of that when I lived in Galveston but the Corpus area beaches are really over run with criminals right now.


----------



## Joe84

I never really thought about packing on the beach untill a few years ago. I was down on hi island fishing with my daughter. We were about 800yds from the nearest other group. I turn around and there is a truck parked right in front of mine. Three thug looking guys get out and start walking tward us kind of spreading out as they came closer. Turns out they were new to surf fishing and just wanted to ask some questions. Wether they wanted to get info or it was a size up I'll never know. They just asked a few general questions then left. It just made me nervous with my daughter there. 3 on 1 not good odds. Scense then I've always got something close. Also dont drink at the beach eather alot of highway from the sand to my house..


----------



## Cody989

All the thefts and weird people walking around are exactly why I choose to fish the north jetty in port Aransas have never had a problem there and catch lots of fish.


----------



## LIL NEMO

You are a very lucky man and I am thankful all ended well. I hope everyone that reads your post will go to the TTMB forum and read my 10-3-13 post titled Surfside visitors beware. My wife and her best friend are still at surfside. The car will be fixed this friday. They sure have goten in a lot of good fishing.


----------



## fishhawkxxx

wow, huntinfertale, you sound like my 'ol 'nam buddies! hell yea someone has to be on guard at all times! I too have been in that predicament too many times from east texas lakes n rivers to the surf ! If I don't have my 75lb lab with me I usually remark (whenever a stranger walks into camp) Hand me my pistol! More than once they would then ask if I had a gun and I would tell them "hell yea" I wouldn't come down here without it.So far either the dog or the b.s. work.


----------



## troutless

Well, as I have stated on the site before you can take the opportunity away from a criminal, but you cant take the larceny from his heart. The best bet is to be prepared when you go anywhere. 
I was a law enforcement officer for 40 yrs, This is one story that happened to me at rollover pass with my fishing partner back a few years ago. We had just got started fishing when a car pulled up and a girl got out went up from the parking lot to a group of guys where fishing and she and her boyfriend started cursing each and he slapped her in the face and she went back to her car and he followed her to the car and grabbed by the shirt and started hitting her in the face. She left and came back in the back of a patrol vehicle and the officer when and started talking to the guy and men around him and I could hear them saying they didn't see anything. The officer started walking down the row and everyone if they saw anything and everyone said they didn't hear or see any thing. Then he came up to me and asked if I saw or heard them fighting. I advised him that I had and told him what had happened and that I was a off duty officer and would go to court with him if needed. And the other men had observed everything. The officer thanked me and said, that was all he needed and went and arrested the man. After the officer left with them, five guys around him packed up and left. Then another guy there walked over and thank me. He said that was his nephew, and he had just go out of prison four days before and had spend the weekend in county jail on drunk charges and the women was his ex wife and the four guys that left was his father and brothers. The point you never know what going to happen.


----------



## waltmeda

fishhawkxxx said:


> wow, huntinfertale, you sound like my 'ol 'nam buddies! hell yea someone has to be on guard at all times! I too have been in that predicament too many times from east texas lakes n rivers to the surf ! If I don't have my 75lb lab with me I usually remark (whenever a stranger walks into camp) Hand me my pistol! More than once they would then ask if I had a gun and I would tell them "hell yea" I wouldn't come down here without it.So far either the dog or the b.s. work.


I used to bring my dog with me but I feel better when he is protecting my family at home while I'm gone fishing. I think he weighs about 175-180lbs. I'm not sure because I can't find a scale big enough to weigh him on. He would scare people off though.


----------



## GForce

I've been wanting to try surf fishing. And this has been my biggest concern.
After reading these posts I see that my concern is well founded.

I guess I'll just stick to bay fishing in my yak.

Ya'll be safe out there.
And keep those guns close and loaded.


----------



## JOHNNYREB

Maybe it's just location, I dunno, I only fish pins and have never had any problems down their ....but then again, we sit in the dark....drunk....with guns!


----------



## justletmein

JOHNNYREB said:


> Maybe it's just location, I dunno, I only fish pins and have never had any problems down their ....but then again, we sit in the dark....drunk....with guns!


They're all afraid of you Johnny, they know better! LOL


----------



## kweber

gots me a soda straw and spitballs at the ready...


----------



## DROOPYVERMIN

Last summer my buddies and I were at san luis surf fishing. In the middle of the night I went to sleep in the tent after my buddies left to go fishing a little furter down toward surf side. Well a truck pulled up and I thought is was my buddies returning. Well when they returned they woke me up wondering where all the gear was. Well they stole 2 kayaks, 4 rod and reels for shark fishing, and most of the tackle that was in back of my truck. We loaded up and went looking at sunrise but nothing to be found. If you see a car pull up in the middle of the night take caution. Be prepared. Also my 7 year old nephew was with me alseep in the tent. Stay on the look out get these people off of are beaches.


----------



## RB II

Walt, go buy yourself a pistol or shotgun or something. Take it with you. If people will steal gear out of a truck with a guy sleeping inside of it, they will do anything. Be safe.


----------



## LIL NEMO

*To late*

My wife and her friend were packen CHL when they heard the car alarm go off. Just got there to late to pull the trigger. Next time we will have our dog. He loves robbers especially when they run, I think he enjoyes the chase more than the kill.


----------



## peckerwood

What about a sign by your camp saying '' PACKING HEAT WITH A BUDLIGHT BUZZ"" in English and Spanish??? The Law may want to talk to you,but that'd be a good thing.


----------



## #1TexansFan

:headknockIt's getting so you can't leave your house without your sidearm these days.
I fish with my son and when you are on a deserted beach you are a prime target for predators.

I quit smoking, but my sidearm is within reach at all times when fishing.
Shame it has to be that way. But better to have it and not need it than
need it and not have it.:walkingsm


----------



## dbarham

#1TexansFan said:


> :headknockIt's getting so you can't leave your house without your sidearm these days.
> I fish with my son and when you are on a deserted beach you are a prime target for predators.
> 
> I quit smoking, but my sidearm is within reach at all times when fishing.
> Shame it has to be that way. But better to have it and not need it than
> need it and not have it.:walkingsm


OK:walkingsm


----------



## SaltwaterTom

I'm 6'2" and weigh, well, over 300 pounds. My son is 6'4" and weighs right at 300. If someone is willing to start trouble with us, I have to assume they are armed, or just plain stupid. Either way, if illuminating them with the laser sight of my Mossberg 20 ga pistol grip doesn't deter them, the 3/0 buckshot and hollow point slugs will. Pray it never comes to that; it would ruin the trip having to give our statements over and over to the police.


----------



## stdreb27

Blueshoes said:


> we talk about that alot. With the surf being so loud, and it being so dark behind you, anybody could just come up and have the upper hand in about 2 seconds. Only about 1/3 trips do we actually bring a firearm. None of us have our CHL so no matter what the law is, i would rather not get caught with a firearm in our possession on the beach. Kind of a risk you take either way. Probably one of my biggest worries isnt somebody coming into our camp, but because we spread our rods out on the beach and dont have a shark rack, our reels are exposed in the dark with us checking on them periodically.


It's legal to have a handgun in your vehicle, loaded and ready to go. Not that I'd want to, you can open carry a long gun.


----------



## joejoe7716

stdreb27 said:


> It's legal to have a handgun in your vehicle, loaded and ready to go. Not that I'd want to, you can open carry a long gun.


yes, get a chl and you can keep in in your pocket


----------



## Fishingmatt

This summer I was fishing with a buddy at Bolivar in the middle of the day a car pulled up to our setup and called us over to the car. I approached with caution and asked what his intentions were. He asked me if i wanted to buy "the finest fishing tackle on the coast". I laughed and asked what he had. He opened a tackle box in his passenger seat and pulled out several smaller boxes filled with freshwater baits and baits that were clearly not for surf fishing. I said "no thanks" and began to walk off. He yelled for me again and said he was feeling generous and i could have any of the boxes I wanted. Not trying to jump to conclusions, but it was very clear to me that this tackle was stolen and he was trying to profit off of it. Sad that people will do such things but thats just the world we live in.


----------



## Spectaker

Ive had shady people approach me while freshwater night cat fishing, but never the surf. 

The closest would have to be was some kid rode up on a motorcycle asking if he could hang with my buddy and I for awhile. Seemed innocent enough until an usual amount of cops were heading up and down Bluewater Hwy clearly looking for someone. Didnt want to throw him under the bus, but we ended up packing and moving to SLP. He didnt particularly seem very interested in surf fishing . Fishing in SS was horrible that day anyway

Judging from what Ive read on here, I think its always wise to be cautious with strangers on the beach. Never know what you'll run in to. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mas360

stdreb27 said:


> It's legal to have a handgun in your vehicle, loaded and ready to go. Not that I'd want to, you can open carry a long gun.


While it is legal to carry a loaded handgun in your vehicle, is it still legal when you pulled it out of the car and used it? or do you have to fire it from inside of your vehicle to keep it legal?


----------



## Paleo Dave

mas360 said:


> ....or do you have to fire it from inside of your vehicle to keep it legal?


Don't they call that a "Drive-by"?


----------



## scwine

mas360 said:


> While it is legal to carry a loaded handgun in your vehicle, is it still legal when you pulled it out of the car and used it? or do you have to fire it from inside of your vehicle to keep it legal?


Don't know the legality, but if my life is in danger, I will use whatever means I can, to not end up dead.


----------



## acoastalbender

Lone-Star said:


> I guess you havent been to Corpus much lately. We had a girl get her head bashed in, several people run over and killed by drunks, and multiple robberies, all in the last year. Leave your gear unattended for a second to take a duece behind the dunes and it will get stolen, even on PINS.
> 
> No drinking in my camp and my light setup faces out from the camp so we sit in the dark with our surroundings lit up so the vunnables cant see us.
> 
> Never had to do any of that when I lived in Galveston but the Corpus area beaches are really over run with criminals right now.


Lone Star, I've been reading your posts about my home area for some time now and biting my lip bloody. You always make this area sound like some 3rd world dump. What's the deal? If Galveston is so good why don't you move back? ( don't tell me...they ran you off for being such a downer...) For anyone reading this who cares, I find Padre Island and Corpus to be less than perfect but a great place to live...

.:texasflag


----------



## Lone-Star

acoastalbender said:


> Lone Star, I've been reading your posts about my home area for some time now and biting my lip bloody. You always make this area sound like some 3rd world dump. What's the deal? If Galveston is so good why don't you move back? ( don't tell me...they ran you off for being such a downer...) For anyone reading this who cares, I find Padre Island and Corpus to be less than perfect but a great place to live...
> 
> .:texasflag


Are you saying those things didn't happen? I love Padre but this area has a major people problem..sorry if that offends you but that's the reality of it. Didn't live here for one week before I was robbed. Most recently at Sharkathon had a guy drunk out of his mind wander into camp waving a gun at people in the middle of the night.

North of SPID sure looks like a third world dump to me.


----------



## peckerwood

It don't matter where you are or go,you better be able to protect your family,yourself,others,and your property,in that order.Sticking your head in the sand will still get your billfold stolen and a sore end.I go to Padre every chance I get and to Lake Texoma,and there aint a nickles worth of difference in the type of people you run into.My folks in Corpus wouldn't dare live within a 100 miles of Fort Worth and Dallas.


----------



## Duckchasr

*too funny*



JOHNNYREB said:


> Maybe it's just location, I dunno, I only fish pins and have never had any problems down their ....but then again, we sit in the dark....drunk....with guns!


I still think this is the best post.


----------



## TxFig

monkeyman1 said:


> Why even have a gun? Everybody knows that only a "parnoid, red-necked Bubba" would keep a gun handy. :/


Carrying a gun lowers my paranoia level... 



mas360 said:


> While it is legal to carry a loaded handgun in your vehicle, is it still legal when you pulled it out of the car and used it? or do you have to fire it from inside of your vehicle to keep it legal?


1) you do not have to have a CHL to carry a firearm in your car

2) if you are carrying outside of the car, it needs to remain concealed *AND* you need to have a CHL

3) Regardless of whether you have a CHL and if it is in your car or concealed on your person, you have to have justifiable cause to USE your weapon before you PULL your weapon.

Ie. do not think that you can pull your weapon to "show it" in order to scare off the bad guy. You need to be in the mental frame work that

-- if you pull you're weapon, you better be willing to USE it (meaning fire it)

And while I'm at it, 
-- if you fire your weapon, you need to fire it with the intent to "provide the maximum amount of stopping power available". This means no "warning shots" (or worse, a "wounding shot"). In short, if you shoot - shoot to kill.


----------



## big-john

I like to fish at night , usually alone and I don't always go to the safest areas I've had stuff stolen more than once but I've never had anyone try to steal something directly from me.

Last two times I've been down to the Texas City Dike in the late evening I've had small groups of guys watching me a little too intensely , they never actually approached me but I don't feel as safe there anymore.


----------



## waltmeda

That is why I choose to go to places that require 4WD to get to. It seems to lessen the amount of trash on the beach. I used to exclusively go to Sargent but the last hurricane that came through filled in all of the deep 4WD ruts and flattened out the paths. Now, anyone can make it. I've seen cars eight miles up the beach. That is also when I started having problems with people messing with me.


----------



## Bearwolf34

Think I would consider getting a rottweiler and taking it into camp with you. Id also sit with my shotgun either across my lap or tethered across my chest while going to check my lines...packing 13rds of stout loaded 10mm is also nice...


----------



## texas skiffaroo

What do you do with the sharks.
I read they urinate through their skin because they don't have a bladder and that effects the meat taste, except the Mako which has a bladder.
Re: Robbery:Just when I was planning to go surf fishing at Matagorda beach.
Any one have problems there?
Went last Christmas and fished during the day.
A couple of dudes went by and stared at us, but I do that to see if people are catching any thing.
Caught red fish and two pompano, we could tell the difference, the pompano was delicious.


----------



## acoastalbender

Lone-Star said:


> Are you saying those things didn't happen? I love Padre but this area has a major people problem..sorry if that offends you but that's the reality of it. Didn't live here for one week before I was robbed. Most recently at Sharkathon had a guy drunk out of his mind wander into camp waving a gun at people in the middle of the night.
> 
> North of SPID sure looks like a third world dump to me.


I learned to read and write quite some time ago and it's a wonderment to me how you could come up with a question like that after reading my post. As far as being offended, well look who's talking. You get ripped off and all of a sudden your local environment is indicted every time you post. There are bad characters everywhere. Did the whole city of Corpus Christi rip you off? I know that can't be because "the reality of it" is I don't rip people off nor do the hundreds of other people I know in this area. It's OK to vent when you've been wronged but give it a rest already. It's such a predictable downer that any time a thread about CC surfaces so will a negative post by you...and as far as unanswered questions go, you still haven't told us why you're here and not in your so-much-better-Galveston......well?

.


----------



## dallasmn26

That's why I enjoy living in south ms its a short 8 mile boat ride to the barrier islands and that alone will keep most of trash away plus ms is an open carry state so the glock says within reach and as much as I'm beginning to love Mississippi TEXAS will always be home


----------



## photofishin

Lone-Star said:


> I guess you havent been to Corpus much lately. We had a girl get her head bashed in.


That girl is a friend of mine...they still haven't found the person who did this to her.


----------



## Primo

Know this is an older thread, but wanted to add my experience. Several years ago I took my son down to rollover pass to camp out on the beach and surf fish (first time I had done this). We set up camp about 1/4 mile south of the pass. Another family from Houston set up about 50 yards from us. 
That evening around 10pm or so I noticed an suv driving slowly. They passed me and stopped in front of the families camp. They rocked the suv back and forth like it was stuck. Two guys got out and approached the husband. He yelled something at them and they started to walk away. Then they started to walk towards me. I had a bad feeling about it and had my son get in my truck and lock the doors with the instructions that if anything strange happens to fire up the truck and get help. don't open up no matter what. I had grabbed my glock out of the truck and put it in my waist band. As they got closer I yelled to them what do they want. They said they were stuck and needed help. I told them to stop and I would come over there. They kept walking towards me. I then stepped towards them with my hand on my waist so they knew I had something and told them to stop again. They did. Without a word, they went back to their suv, fired it up and drove away. The husband came over and talked with me for a few minutes, then packed up his family and left asap. (he even left his tent behind) I stayed but was up all **** night. Haven't been back since, but am considering going back down there for a weekend of fishing (probably stay in a motel)


----------



## fultonswimmer

I was almost robbed at Walmart the other night but luckily when my mother-in-law realized that I was not going to give in and give her money for her boy friend's beer, she left and accosted an old man at the back of the line. I beat it out of there before they realized that she was with me. I still do not know how she got home as I have not heard from her since. Now talk about being lucky!!!


----------



## simple

JOHNNYREB said:


> Maybe it's just location, I dunno, I only fish pins and have never had any problems down their ....but then again, we sit in the dark....drunk....with guns!


Friggin hippy!


----------



## JOHNNYREB

simple said:


> Friggin hippy!


lMAO! Get back in your time out corner!


----------



## Fargus

Last fall I was on High Island with the family fishing for bull reds. I was about 3-400 yards off the beach kayaking baits out when I noticed a beat up Ford Granada pull to the side of 87. The driver exited and ran around to the gulf side of the pickup where he came face to face with my wife, kids and dogs. He quickly did an about face, beat feet back to his POS and left outta there in a hurry.


----------

